# Mini Studio Setup



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

After a few threads here pointed me in the right direction I finally got a small (cheap) studio light setup & thought I'd run some of the results by "the experts" - Things I have learned already from processing the pics are to give yourself plenty of time to set it all up & make sure you give your subject a really good clean as every spec of dust shows up like a pimple on a McDonalds waitress! - All my shots came out very bright (using 2x 25w daylight bulbs) but nothing that couldn't be adjusted in my camera pp software - anyway feel free to rate or slate ... Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

great shots.....and two very nice watches as well!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Nice clean pics Paul, well done









That Ocean is a huge piece of steel - I like it









Derek


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Great efforts keep practising, you'll just have to keep buying new subjects to keep it interesting


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a really nice setup, nicely executed.


----------

